# Reason to have guns!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Apparently this happened last week but I am just seeing it. Here is productive member of society at his finest!! I wish she had a gun in her hand as he came downstairs.. Stuff like this makes my blood absolutely boil. And if this was reversed, you could bet your ass it would be a hate crime. I hope he gets caught and dies slowely and painfully while in custody! If this was my fiance, it would never make it to court...Check out this video..Brutal NJ home invasion caught on video | MyFOX8.com


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Man. that video is hard to stomache. Increase your awareness, even at home behind locked doors. Terrible, sad, and sickening..I hope the perp. gets caught, and thats all Im gonna say..


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

No doubt many know who this animal is. No doubt he will not be turned in. No doubt if she had killed him she would get the Zimmerman treatment. No doubt the NJ liberals would rather have women bested.

Just what is lowest common denominator about the above.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

As bad as this is, just wait until the SHTF. People need to wake up and get ready for what is yet to come.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NSA is watching this one.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

This video is popping up all over, so hopefully someone can ID this guy soon!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Apparently this happened last week but I am just seeing it. Here is productive member of society at his finest!! I wish she had a gun in her hand as he came downstairs.. Stuff like this makes my blood absolutely boil. And if this was reversed, you could bet your ass it would be a hate crime. I hope he gets caught and dies slowely and painfully while in custody! If this was my fiance, it would never make it to court...Check out this video..Brutal NJ home invasion caught on video | MyFOX8.com


Hey Prep, I've been clicking on you website for weeks with no noticeable changes, am I missing something?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Hey Prep, I've been clicking on you website for weeks with no noticeable changes, am I missing something?


It has still been under construction some. There was some new stuff today and should have a bunch more on a regular basis now too..When you click on the website, go to the top to where it says "our blog" and click on that then you will see the link to the blog come up. Once you click on that you will be there.. I will have it go directly to the blog in the next few days.. Here is the direct link for now..http://survivingthebreaks.wordpress.com/ And be sure to click on the archives links too..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It has still been under construction some. There was some new stuff today and should have a bunch more on a regular basis now too..When you click on the website, go to the top to where it says "our blog" and click on that then you will see the link to the blog come up. Once you click on that you will be there.. I will have it go directly to the blog in the next few days.. Here is the direct link for now..SurvivingTheBreaks.com | Follow along as a fifth generation Floridian and a girl raised in the south drop everything and move west!


I really am interested in you "moving to Montana" story but it isn't easily accessible. Nothing you showed led me to anything different than what I would find by myself. I'm not dissing you just want to see some more current updates.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I really am interested in you "moving to Montana" story but it isn't easily accessible. Nothing you showed led me to anything different than what I would find by myself. I'm not dissing you just want to see some more current updates.


I know, she just added some stuff yesterday and today and it is set up so we can post easier now..So keep and eye out. For now they will be in the June archives..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

looking forward to it, really!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> No doubt many know who this animal is. No doubt he will not be turned in. No doubt if she had killed him she would get the Zimmerman treatment. No doubt the NJ liberals would rather have women bested.
> 
> Just what is lowest common denominator about the above.


I would venture to say that there is a difference between defending yourself and child vs. gunning down an unarmed 17 year old.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

KillSwitch said:


> I would venture to say that there is a difference between defending yourself and child vs. gunning down an unarmed 17 year old.


Didn't this harmless child break his nose?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

roy said:


> Didn't this harmless child break his nose?


He was an avid neighborhood watchman. He disregarded the dispatchers advise to stay in the car. If a gentleman approached me with that attitude carrying a weapon I guess I would have no other alternative to fight? (According to Zimmerman's account he approached him from behind) If I'm close enough to close on him (what is it 21 feet? which obviously happened they did wrestle) I would at least break his nose too before he shot me as well.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

KillSwitch said:


> He was an avid neighborhood watchman. He disregarded the dispatchers advise to stay in the car. If a gentleman approached me with that attitude carrying a weapon I guess I would have no other alternative to fight? according to his account he approached him from behind) If I'm close enough to close on him (what is it 21 feet? which obviously happened they did wrestle) I would at least break his nose too before he shot me as well.


The dispatcher's advice was exactly that, advice. It had no power of law. Zimmerman was armed but Martin didn't know that as Florida has concealed carry. Martin was obviously a nice kids, suspend from school at the time, kicked out of his mother's house, with a history of drug use and burglary.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

roy said:


> The dispatcher's advice was exactly that, advice. It had no power of law. Zimmerman was armed but Martin didn't know that as Florida has concealed carry. Martin was obviously a nice kids, suspend from school at the time, kicked out of his mother's house, with a history of drug use and burglary.


Look i'm not saying Martin was a perfect angel (what was he doing wrong to be confronted in such a manner?), but neither was Zimmerman. I honestly think its bullshit that they arn't allowing any of Martin's back information to show character. Zimmerman was the leader of the watch, and according to testimony had preached never to confront someone. Zimmerman had dozens of police calls over the past years, maybe he was fed up and wanted to take matters into his own hands.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

KillSwitch said:


> I would venture to say that there is a difference between defending yourself and child vs. gunning down an unarmed 17 year old.


This woman and Zimmerman both got their ass kicked. One thug is dead one still on the lose. One victim still wonder if the thug will return; one is the victim of racist prosecution (precaution).


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

KillSwitch said:


> Look i'm not saying Martin was a perfect angel (what was he doing wrong to be confronted in such a manner?), but neither was Zimmerman. I honestly think its bullshit that they arn't allowing any of Martin's back information to show character. Zimmerman was the leader of the watch, and according to testimony had preached never to confront someone. Zimmerman had dozens of police calls over the past years to police, maybe he was fed up and wanted to take matters into his own hands.


Maybe Zimmerman was out of his car because Martin was walking down a pedestrian pathway that diverged from the roadway. The last time I looked it was not illegal to follow someone.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> This woman and Zimmerman both got their ass kicked. One thug is dead one still on the lose. One victim still wonder if the thug will return; one is the victim of racist prosecution (precaution).


If I walked up to another white male in my neighborhood after given advice that police were on the way and to stay in place but instead confronted, wrestled, and shot him I guarantee you I would be arrested and tried for murder. Please site a case were the victim of the confrontation was not doing anything wrong and the assaulter was not arrested. The coverage this is getting is a totally different thing, and I agree is because of the outcry of a minority.



roy said:


> Maybe Zimmerman was out of his car because Martin was walking down a pedestrian pathway that diverged from the roadway. The last time I looked it was not illegal to follow someone.


Would you not agree that following someone while armed, that you have never seen before, and is not breaking any laws as well (I agree it is not illegal to walk down a pedestrian pathway) to confront them is putting yourself in a bad situation?

But I digress, both events were tragic.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Regardless of the disputed events prior to the fight resulting in the death. Zimmerman was being assaulted. He says he feared for his life. Only he knows that. We do know Zimmerman was getting his ass kicked. So he shot the thug in self defense. It is clear that just prior to the shooting the thug had the ability to retreat and Zimmerman did not. If Zimmerman had intended to kill the thug he would not have first engaged him in a fight.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I follow suspicious folks in my neighborhood all the time both on foot and in a vehicle. I occassionally approach 'em and engage them in conversation.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well here is a story of two robbers that picked on the wrong guy.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Joe Horn, 61, spotted two burglars breaking into his next-door neighbor's home in Pasadena, Texas. He called 9-1-1 to summon police to the scene. While on the phone with emergency dispatch, Horn stated that he had the right to use deadly force to defend property, referring to a law (Texas Penal Code §§ 9.41, 9.42, and 9.43) which justified the use of deadly force to protect Horn's home. Horn exited his home with his shotgun, while the 9-1-1 operator tried to dissuade him from that action. On the 9-1-1 tape, he is heard confronting the suspects, saying, "Move, and you're dead",[3] immediately followed by the sound of a shotgun blast, followed by two more.[4] Following the shootings Mr. Horn told the 9-1-1 operator, "They came in the front yard with me, man, I had no choice!" [5]

Police initially identified the dead men in Horn's yard as 38-year-old Miguel Antonio DeJesus and Diego Ortiz, 30, both residents of Houston, and of Afro-Latino descent. However, DeJesus was actually an alias of an individual named Hernando Riascos Torres.[3] Torres and Ortiz were carrying a sack with cash and jewelry taken from the home next door to Joe Horn. Both were criminals from Colombia who had been convicted on drug trafficking charges.[1] Police found a Puerto Rican identification card on Ortiz. Torres had three identification cards from Colombia, Puerto Rico, and the Dominican Republic, and had been previously sent to prison for dealing cocaine. Torres had been deported in 1999.[6]

A plain clothes police detective responding to the 9-1-1 call arrived at the scene before the shooting, and witnessed the escalation and shootings while remaining in his car.[3] His report on the incident indicated that the men who were killed "received gunfire from the rear".[1] Police Capt. A.H. Corbett stated the two men ignored Mr. Horn's order to freeze and that one of the suspects ran towards Joe Horn before angling away from Horn toward the street when the suspect was shot in the back. The medical examiner's report could not specify whether they were shot in the back due to the ballistics of the shotgun wound.[7] Pasadena police confirmed that the two men were shot after they ventured into Horn's front yard. The detective did not arrest Horn.

The incident touched off protests, led by Quanell X, leader of the Houston chapter of the New Black Panther Party (NBPP) that were met by counter-protests from Horn's neighbors and other supporters.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My prayers go out to this woman and her family. As to Zimmerman it's in court let's see what facts come out (Keep your spin filter in play while discerning them) Unfortunately it seems criminals have "Community Activist's" on their side. I would put forth their communities would be better served with enhanced educational and employment opportunities as opposed to criminal advocacy. Always remember we use force up to and including deadly force not because we can but because we cannot do otherwise and survive.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe Quanell X will go to Mr. Horn's house and confront him personally.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been keeping up with the Zimmerman trial somewhat.. What a crock, he never should have been charged in the first place. Even the witnesses that the prosecution has called are really testifying for the defense. IMO, this trial is only taking place because of all of the MSM and civil rights activists decided to get involved. Hell, NBC should have an investigation into them for editing the 911 call the way they did. They knew they were going to stir something up. What the government is really doing is showing us law abiding citizens what will happen if we do something like this to protect ourselves. We might end up gettin off, but we will take the ride and go thru hell int he process!

Here is something I will predict. Zimmerman will be found NOT GUILTY and then all of the hood rats will start burning down their own neighborhoods and start rioting. Especially in Florida. That will be their excuse to riot,break into businesses and steal shoes,TV's and other "free shit". Just like the riots of the past, you can see them on camera breaking the glass and run in then come out with stuff with a great big smile on their face!! If I was a business owner there again I would be on my roof with a good supply of ammo on the day of the verdict!!! I will bet dollars to pesos there will be riots! Mostly because the media has portrayed this as a race issue.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Too often prosecution is done to financially punish some one that has not violated the law but was politically incorrect in the eyes of liberal media.

The jury should vote on foolishness of the prosecution.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I have been keeping up with the Zimmerman trial somewhat.. What a crock, he never should have been charged in the first place. Even the witnesses that the prosecution has called are really testifying for the defense. IMO, this trial is only taking place because of all of the MSM and civil rights activists decided to get involved. Hell, NBC should have an investigation into them for editing the 911 call the way they did. They knew they were going to stir something up. What the government is really doing is showing us law abiding citizens what will happen if we do something like this to protect ourselves. We might end up gettin off, but we will take the ride and go thru hell int he process!
> 
> Here is something I will predict. Zimmerman will be found NOT GUILTY and then all of the hood rats will start burning down their own neighborhoods and start rioting. Especially in Florida. That will be their excuse to riot,break into businesses and steal shoes,TV's and other "free shit". Just like the riots of the past, you can see them on camera breaking the glass and run in then come out with stuff with a great big smile on their face!! If I was a business owner there again I would be on my roof with a good supply of ammo on the day of the verdict!!! I will bet dollars to pesos there will be riots! Mostly because the media has portrayed this as a race issue.


Quote: What a crock, he never should have been charged in the first place.
Actually he wasn't charged in the first place, the police originally said it was justified under their laws, then people who had nothing to do with the case started to demand a trail so the state picked a low life prosecutor that would try to trump up evidence and it is starting to show now in court.

Also this will allow the lawyers to make a few million off the case. Never miss an opportunity to bleed the public.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Quote: What a crock, he never should have been charged in the first place.
> Actually he wasn't charged in the first place, the police originally said it was justified under their laws, then people who had nothing to do with the case started to demand a trail so the state picked a low life prosecutor that would try to trump up evidence and it is starting to show now in court.
> 
> Also this will allow the lawyers to make a few million off the case. Never miss an opportunity to bleed the public.


I agree, I knew he wasn't charged in the beginning. It was after the media got involved that he was charged.

I have read on comment sections of articles where the blacks are already talking about rioting...Why is it that it is always blacks that want to riot if they don't get what they want?? I think they know it will sway some jurors..You never hear whites talking about rioting if a white person is convicted!!! I'll bet most of the blacks probably know Travon was in the wrong, they just want Zimmerman to get in trouble over it.. Just like OJ. I still hear blacks talking about how a black man got away with murder and they are glad he did. Just because he is black... That is the ghetto mentality we are dealing with. Look at the girl Travon was on the phone with. She is the typical ghetto girl and look how stupid she is on the stand!! "That's retarded sir" and "White azz Cracker" What kind of absolute moron would say that in court?? Personally, I think she lost it for the prosecution.. I sure hope so anyway.. Did you notice Travons father LAUGH when she said white azz cracker??? That is the mentality we are dealing with here!!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I agree, I knew he wasn't charged in the beginning. It was after the media got involved that he was charged.
> 
> I have read on comment sections of articles where the blacks are already talking about rioting...Why is it that it is always blacks that want to riot if they don't get what they want?? I think they know it will sway some jurors..You never hear whites talking about rioting if a white person is convicted!!! I'll bet most of the blacks probably know Travon was in the wrong, they just want Zimmerman to get in trouble over it.. Just like OJ. I still hear blacks talking about how a black man got away with murder and they are glad he did. Just because he is black... That is the ghetto mentality we are dealing with. Look at the girl Travon was on the phone with. She is the typical ghetto girl and look how stupid she is on the stand!! "That's retarded sir" and "White azz Cracker" What kind of absolute moron would say that in court?? Personally, I think she lost it for the prosecution.. I sure hope so anyway.. Did you notice Travons father LAUGH when she said white azz cracker??? That is the mentality we are dealing with here!!


Quote: Look at the girl Travon was on the phone with. She is the typical ghetto girl and look how stupid she is on the stand.
They say you can tell a person by their friends, just having her talk worked against Travon.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

So far we have only heard prosecution witnesses. Wait 'til we hear defense witnesses.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only whites can be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Only whites can be charged with a hate crime.


There is much more black on white crime than white on black crime. But when a white person does it it's considered a hate crime!! Blacks commit the majority of the violent crimes in the US but they make up a VERY small percentage of the total population..They say that 1 out of every 3 black men have been or are locked up in prison..

I used to live in the Tampa,Fl area and there were a lot of shooting in the Tampa/St. Pete areas. Mostly black and occasionaly they would hit a child in the crossfire. Here is what gets me. When that happens, the community leaders like Sharpton start making speaches about "We need to stop the black on black crime"! I have seen it in other cities too.. So I guess it is ok for black on white crime. Just not black on black... WTF!!! They should be saying "We need to stop being savages and stop killing and raping everything we can!" I would HATE to live anywhere near a a MLK avenue when SHTF!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Been following the Zimmerman case this week and if the prosecution lead with its best its a darn shame they are capitulating to the racist politicians and trying this man. If they have a real case they have yet to show it.

AS for the OP and the reason to have guns - actually I think in our "liberal" world its imperative we turn to Academia and their research. The University of Hawaii has recently completed a study indicating 262,000,000 people have died due to "demicide" which means killed by their government - just like the founding fathers feared when they wrote the second amendment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why have a Weapon? you are a target now without a weapon you are a dead target. At least with one you have a chance.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They caught the scum finally. Guess what? He has already been arrested NUMEROUS times and was just released from prison LESS THAN 6 MONTHS AGO!! This is one of the problems!! These animals commit violent crime after violent crime.. We just need to take them out back and shoot them behind the ear!! You can't fix savages!!! This happens ALL the ****in time!! These animals get out and then commit another crime!! When is enough enough?? When a politicians family member is killed?? Then all of the sudden they talk about action. How about action a little earlier! It is constantly happening, you see where someone has been arrested more that 10 times and then they go out and kill someone.. OOPS! I guess they must have fell thru the cracks they say.. Do ya think so????? The American people just about deserve everything we get!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> They caught the scum finally. Guess what? He has already been arrested NUMEROUS times and was just released from prison LESS THAN 6 MONTHS AGO!! This is one of the problems!! These animals commit violent crime after violent crime.. We just need to take them out back and shoot them behind the ear!! You can't fix savages!!! This happens ALL the ****in time!! These animals get out and then commit another crime!! When is enough enough?? When a politicians family member is killed?? Then all of the sudden they talk about action. How about action a little earlier! It is constantly happening, you see where someone has been arrested more that 10 times and then they go out and kill someone.. OOPS! I guess they must have fell thru the cracks they say.. Do ya think so????? The American people just about deserve everything we get!!


 Doers the fact he was just released surprise you. If liberals had it there way the women would be charged for flaunting her wealth and cause him to do what he did.
COP Milwaukee last year when question what should be done about flash mobs. " Stay home and don't flaunt your whiteness"
Welcome to the Liberal Socialist world.


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

He's been caught. Can't believe his record, and we keep letting him out. For the severity of the beating, they are going after attempted murder. Maybe that will finally give him enough years.

I presume he won't live that long in prison. Many, many violent criminals wouldn't even stoop so low as to beat a mom like that in front of her child...I'm hoping the fellow prisons will give him his "real" punishment for his crime.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

5Runner said:


> He's been caught. Can't believe his record, and we keep letting him out. For the severity of the beating, they are going after attempted murder. Maybe that will finally give him enough years.
> 
> I presume he won't live that long in prison. Many, many violent criminals wouldn't even stoop so low as to beat a mom like that in front of her child...I'm hoping the fellow prisons will give him his "real" punishment for his crime.


That would be excellent.. He will probably get 3-5yrs and serve 2-3 MAYBE..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Reason to have a gun
1. longer range than a rock
2. longer range than a knife
3. winning is every thing in a fight.
4 see video in OP post


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

A gun is a true equalizer.





Being prey is a choice


----------

